# New truck to tweek



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Went to my Cuz's junk yard , and baught a 93 dodge ram 2500 V10 magnum
6 months ago I got a 351 windzer for my 2000 1500 ram, I was going to take my 318 out and drop in the 351, But that plan fizzeld

I think the 351 will fit the 2500, my plans for this truck is , New paint, cut out the catt converters and strait pipe it, take the IFS out and get a strait axel, lift it and get some 38" tiers for it, and I want o make a wood bed for it

Iv been saveing money for a year and a half to do this 


Befor I spend another dime on the truck, dose eny one know know eny one that has a old street Rod they want to get rid of , Iv been toying with the ida to reabuild a street Rod 

im going to post pics start to finish 


Matt


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

You need to do a little research on your trucks beacaue the 351 wndsor is a ford motor and only 1500 dodges after 2002 are ifs and they never offered a v10 in 93


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> You need to do a little research on your trucks beacaue the 351 wndsor is a ford motor and only 1500 dodges after 2002 are ifs and they never offered a v10 in 93


Yea just found out about the 351 thats ok thoe , Its getting sold for a used V 10

My dad Has a 93 V10 dodge ram With IFS


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds to me like your spending money before thinking things through. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

AirDown said:


> Sounds to me like your spending money before thinking things through. Thats just my opinion.



Yea , I sold the truck and moter 2 days ago , now I have a few bucks for some new rods


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Went to my Cuz's junk yard , and baught a 93 dodge ram 2500 V10 magnum
> 6 months ago I got a 351 windzer for my 2000 1500 ram, I was going to take my 318 out and drop in the 351, But that plan fizzeld
> 
> I think the 351 will fit the 2500, my plans for this truck is , New paint, cut out the catt converters and strait pipe it, take the IFS out and get a strait axel, lift it and get some 38" tiers for it, and I want o make a wood bed for it
> ...


You've seen my truck and the solid axle conversation with 44's cost $10k. You need to slow the hell down and figure out what you want BEFORE you start buying parts that don't fit together. 

PS follow the like so you can download a internet spell checker. YOU NEED IT!

http://www.download.com/ieSpell/300...dl-ieSpell&subj=uo&tag=button&cdlPid=10603528


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

MacPE6 said:


> PS follow the like so you can download a internet spell checker. YOU NEED IT!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Spellcheck built into the reply window. Top righthand corner.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gotta have the lady in waiting before you can get to the queen. Make sure you save for want you want and not for what you can get.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

AirDown said:


> MacPE6 said:
> 
> 
> > PS follow the like so you can download a internet spell checker. YOU NEED IT!
> ...


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

eaglesfanguy said:


> AirDown said:
> 
> 
> > MacPE6 said:
> ...


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

MacPE6 said:


> You've seen my truck and the solid axle conversation with 44's cost $10k. You need to slow the hell down and figure out what you want BEFORE you start buying parts that don't fit together.
> 
> PS follow the like so you can download a internet spell checker. YOU NEED IT!
> 
> http://www.download.com/ieSpell/300...dl-ieSpell&subj=uo&tag=button&cdlPid=10603528



you are a retard! did i spell that right?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bivalvebill said:


> you are a retard! did i spell that right?


where did that come from?????


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

MacPE6 said:


> You've seen my truck and the solid axle conversation with 44's cost $10k. You need to slow the hell down and figure out what you want BEFORE you start buying parts that don't fit together.
> 
> PS follow the like so you can download a internet spell checker. YOU NEED IT!
> 
> http://www.download.com/ieSpell/300...dl-ieSpell&subj=uo&tag=button&cdlPid=10603528


conversation = conversion
like = Link

wow Im confused with half the posts in this thread


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> wow Im confused with half the posts in this thread


Too much :beer::beer::beer: I think.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

AirDown said:


> where did that come from?????


my bad it was sarcasm, forgot the smiley

hopefully your's was also


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

That's that the Obama supporters do, MD Dem libs same thing. 



bivalvebill said:


> you are a retard! did i spell that right?





AirDown said:


> where did that come from?????


PS it's proof that the spell check button in the upper right doesn't work!

Spell that!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------

